# Halloween and outdoor cats



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a white cat now and a tuxedo. When I had a black cat I always kept her in around Halloween. Since this white cat already has issues with entrapment, I am wondering if I need to keep him in starting NOW through Halloween night to Friday. My other cat stays in most of the time anyway. 
Do you do that with your outdoor cats? Am I just paranoid?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think you're paranoid! 
With some of the people that are out 
there...
I wouldn't hesitate to put him in for safety! 
Even if he complains about it...!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well he will repay me by not coming home once I let him out but it seems best I guess.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhhh...Just give him lots of any favorite treats he likes...maybe he'll decide that its not so bad after all!!


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

When I had indoor/outdoor kitties growing up I always would bring them in for Halloween and Fourth of July. Now that Midas is 100% indoors I don't have to worry. Even though I still worry about him getting out on that one particular night. I guess with cats you just always have to worry!

But yes, you should definitely bring him for Halloween if you can.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd keep him inside too. Spoil him with stinky fish and playtime and a quiet place to retreat. But even if worst comes to worse and he doesn't want to be inside after, it's still better than the possibility of some sick human getting their hands on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

For two nights, I focus on making sure the kitties are in a bit earlier then usual. That way I don't have to worry about ill antics form trick or treaters that dont' really play nicely.
I'm even a bit careful the night after too, in case there are real jerks out there who don't know when to quit.

So, three nights... Hallowe'en, the night before and the night after.
And as you can see in my sig, I have an all black kitty, a tux and one mostly white who, unfortunately, can be seen easily in the dark!

With Guy Fawkes right around the corner, and having anxious nuts who shoot off fireworks early, it tends to drive all the animals inside anyway.
Which reminds me, I need to order some Feliway spray to help calm things down for Bonfire Night. 

*Remember remember the fifth of November
Gunpowder, treason and plot.
I see no reason why gunpowder, treason
Should ever be forgot...*


----------

